# Heelside chatter



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

So I've been boarding for a moderate amount of time and I think I am alright at it (carving, jibbing, butters, jumps) but when I either stop or slow down drastically by turning heelside, I get kinda chattery. Although most of the times it is only uncomfortable, I sometimes fall and always it kinda hurts. It feels like the board is catching on something but when I look down, my edges are clear. Is this a relatively common problem? is there a problem with my basics?


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Try to concentrate on closing the ankle joint (dorsiflexion) while in heelside carves. Pull the toes toward your shins. This will help direct more force to that turning edge and really drive it into the snow. Also, have you tried adding some forward lean to your highbacks? It will make your heelside more responsive and easier to lock into carves. Aggressive forward lean will also force you to get a lot lower to keep your heel edge from engaging on jib features, so watch out for that. Start small (again) and bend those knees!


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

I bet this is happening in your heelside turns too, especially in steeper or icy terrain. You need to get flexible. The more you try to put the brakes on the more chatter you get and you'll always wash out. 

Get low and absorb through the knees. Use turns and turn shape to control your speed.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Chatter means you need to bend your knees more. Your knees are basically your shock absorbers, so the more you want to control that chatter, the more you want to get low and bend those knees.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

loosen your knees so they absorb the roughness.
keep your toes up when you on heel side to really drive the board into the snow.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Chatter is due to mismanaged edge pressure. It usually raises it head when the board is across the fall line in the bottom half of a turn on a steeper trail, where edge pressure can build quickly for a variety of reasons and gets to the point that the snow can't take it and the edge breaks free. 
The fix is to compress your legs slowly as you finish you turn. Bent legs isn't really enough, it should be an active shortening of the legs. This reduces edge pressure enough to keep chatter at bay. The faster you compress, the more edge pressure is reduced. 
If it's happening when you are stopping across the fall line it means you are trying to stop too quickly.


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

My god it's true, when I try to stop it's like I'm just leaning back and not really bending my knees. 

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it


----------

